# Knicks vs Kings: Jan 25, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (13-26) vs Kings (To Be annouced)*
*Jan 25, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/Taylor/Lee/Q/Steph





































Kings
Miller/Thomas/Peja/Martin/Bibby





































*​*
*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I cant believe how downhill this Jan. has gone. We need a win in this game to slavage a respectable Janurary.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kings are banged up a bit, with SAR hurt... if Marbury can play, it's definitely winnable.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We'll win, just because I'm not having a good week, and when I have a bad week, we win, which makes it good, and when I have a good week, we lose, which makes my week bad.

:biggrin:

We'll win this one.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

is artest really playing today?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

27-23 Knicks end of the 1st qtr. Steph with 4 assists.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

38-30 after Curry's field goal, 2nd qtr. Our defense is a little better than previous games but we shall see what happens in the 2nd half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kenny Smith stated that Steph sitting out actually help his overall adjustment to LB style. He gets to see the mistakes the other players are making on the floor, and how he is a very important piece to the team. He also stated that Steph said the coach is right 96 percent of the time when he points out mistakes the players have made during live games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kings have tied the game with a 9-0 run. Brad Miller is taking over late in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bibby hits a big 3! Knicks hold for a final shot, Steph shakes and bake but misses the jumper. End of the half. The Knicks were up by 9 with less than 2 minutes remaining, but blew that lead. With that said, I want to take the opportunity to reiterate Quentin Richardson is a certified bum. 

48-47 Kings end of the Half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#393996 colSpan=13>*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Bibby, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Francisco Garcia, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kenny Thomas, PF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Martin, SG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brad Miller, C</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Hart, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bonzi Wells, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Price, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Corliss Williamson, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Sampson, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Skinner, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*19-45*</TD><TD>*2-7*</TD><TD>*8-11*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*48*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 2 (1)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*17-38*</TD><TD>*4-10*</TD><TD>*9-11*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*47*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone seen the tip off? How come Lee didn't start the game? In the dog house already?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bibby starts off the 3rd qtr with a field goal. We start off with a turnover. What else is new? LB calls a time out and starts to bark at the entire team!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kenny SMith stated Mike Bibby is the best left open shooting PG in the league, and behind him it's Nash and Sam Cassel. 

ANyway, Mo Taylor having a great game so far 11 points and 9 rebounds. 

56-54 Kings 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo Taylor with another field goal. 15 points and 10 rebounds. Double Double baby! AD who? lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Great game by Taylor, but I still want to see David Lee.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

About time you give me a full game thread escort. Where you been? You cheating on me? lol With another thread?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, I am a NETS mod...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Well, I am a NETS mod...


 All the good mods are taken. :laugh: 

On that note, Bibby is scorching in this quarter. The Kings have a five point lead the biggest lead of the night.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wood gets in the passing lane for the steal and stuffs it. Game tied at 69.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks come out with 7 straight points and the Kings call a time out. 

71-69 Knicks after Mo Taylors field goal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Great shot by Robinson, who ended on the floor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike Bibby with a big 3 point shot that has a good bounce. Curry is fouled and goes to the charity stripe. Curry hits 1 of 2 but woods grabs the rebound and is fouled. He goes to the line as well to shoot 2.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Tie Game. Time to pull away.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Time after the time we get the ball inside the paint and can't finish ugh!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting to see some more rookie action... some energy can only help


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm still waiting to see some more rookie action... some energy can only help


Lee hasn't played a single minute, I don't know what he did to end up in LB's dog house.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods grabs the rebound and puts it back home. Martin hits a wide open jumper and the Knicks are up by 2, less than 7 min remaining in the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's not like Richardson has played well, or Rose... aargh! (Lee's also on my fantasy team...)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the smooth jumper. Knicks get beat on the pick and roll and fouls Thomas who will go to the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thomas misses both free throws. The Kings look a little tired from this 4 game road trip. Woods is called for a bs offensive foul. We can never get any breathing room in this game. Knicks up by 2. 5 minutes left in the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bibby knocks down a 3, Knicks only up by 1. Less than 4 minutes remaining. Knicks call a time out.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Turnovers are killing the Knicks. 15, to Sacramento's 8. Ouch


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ridiculous offensive foul called on the Knicks. Kings ball.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Time after the time we get the ball inside the paint and can't finish ugh!


We got Eddy Curry to dominate in the paint. Put his *** in the game, and let him do what he's paid for.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a good time for Bibby to go cold. Oh please stay this way old Bibby old pal. Frye is fouled by Thomas and will go to the line to shoot 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We are 4-10 from the free throw line....Frye missed both! Incredible!! Did that new haircut hurt his form?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph hits the jumper and puts them back up by 1. Bibby with the wild shot, Woods with the rebound which makes 10. Steph comes back and hits another jumper. Knicks up by 3 with less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> We are 4-10 from the free throw line....Frye missed both! Incredible!! Did that new haircut hurt his form?


Curry in for Frye, with 6 turnovers...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> We got Eddy Curry to dominate in the paint. Put his *** in the game, and let him do what he's paid for.


Brett they don't even call his number in the 4th. You notice that? Crazy...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Curry in for Frye, with 6 turnovers...


Root of all the Knicks evil....turnovers. We also loses the jump ball Kings have possesion. Martin hits the jumper and the Kings are back up by 1. Ugh!!!! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is why Curry does not get the ball in the 4th. How many times is he in the paint and can't finish! Lucky for us Mo bailed him out with the rebound and is fouled. 17 points 12 rebounds.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Taylor to the line, hits the first.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mo hits both clutch free throws. Kings call a time out. Knicks up by 1.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Rose in again?!? for Curry...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Taylor lays it in! Knicks up three with less than a minute left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Rose in again?!? for Curry...


He is good for something he got the rebound off of Miller's miss. lol Mo Taylor gets inside for another field goal. Knciks up by 3. Bibby shoots a 3 but misses, Miller tips the rebound back out and Bibby is fouled and will go to the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford the goat if we lose this game, can't finish inside. Kings call a time out and will either put us out of our misery or lose the ball game. 9 seconds left, Knicks up by 1. Don't this sound familar?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Quick, keep the ball out of Ben Gordon's hands!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Come on DEFENSE KNICKS!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BS blocking foul for Brad Miller. If that's the case he could have called that for JC on the other end of the floor. ******* refs, zebras don't dictate the ***** game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Miller knocks Marbury flying, and draws a foul!?!

Misses the first!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He hits one of two.

1.3 seconds left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

SOB hits 1 of 2. Knicks call a time out with 1 second remaining. Damnit!!! We can't catch a blasted break.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Quick, keep the ball out of Ben Gordon's hands!


Hey now! :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Who should get the ball?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damnit....Steph hits the back of the rim. OVERTIME here we go.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Hey now! :curse:


It worked! Though now it's overtime-time. :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woods with a big 3 point basket, but of course Bibby hits a jumper. Knicks up by 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bibby comes back again, after Crawford horrid shot selection on the last possesion. Kings up by 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Why are we shooting 3's? ugh!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Taylor and Woods with double doubles. Wow. Great game for them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph shoots another 3, air ball. Come on this is pathetic!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kenny gets the AND 1 and the Kings up by 4. Knicks call a time out.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Taylor and Woods with double doubles. Wow. Great game for them.


And Curry got a double-double.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, though that surprises me less. I like how the other two played tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmm excuse me LB? But why call Rose's number? When has he become an offensive threat? This is why we lose OT games, poor disclipline on the offensive end.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

THis game is almost done....we can't even finish inside. 

98-92 Kings less than a minute.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm just waiting to post the recap...this game blows.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Back to a five point game...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's down to a matter of seconds and possessions. Free throws and fouling...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This one hurts...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

An 8 rebound advantage, nullified by a 9 turnover deficit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game over....what a bunch of pansies. 106-102...6 game losing streak. This is going to end now because we won 6 in a row, and now we lost 6 in a row. Here is a start to a new winning streak. Right guys?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#393996 colSpan=13>*SACRAMENTO KINGS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Bibby, PG</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>14-30</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Martin, SG</TD><TD>49</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kenny Thomas, PF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Francisco Garcia, GF</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Brad Miller, C</TD><TD>53</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>10-13</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Hart, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bonzi Wells, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ronnie Price, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Shareef Abdur-Rahim, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Corliss Williamson, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Sampson, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Skinner, FC</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-91*</TD><TD>*4-17*</TD><TD>*28-37*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*47*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*104*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*23.5%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 7 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>3-13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>10-18</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-87*</TD><TD>*6-16*</TD><TD>*18-26*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*56*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*32*</TD><TD>*102*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 17 (13)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im hot after this one. nfire: 
#1- I hope they trade starbury....and not because of anything he has done but because he teamates suck ***. 
#2- What is Rose good for? He fouled at a awfull time in OT which basiclly gave the game away. And why is he always in the post calling for the ball? YOU CANT SHOOT!!!!(Please LB just get rid of him)
#3- Im even more pissed because when I go to my game in March they wont be in a playoff hunt.....this just sucks ***.
#4- When do pitchers and catchers report to camp?? GO YANKS! lol


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im hot after this one. nfire:
> #1- I hope they trade starbury....and not because of anything he has done but because he teamates suck ***.
> #2- What is Rose good for? He fouled at a awfull time in OT which basiclly gave the game away. And why is he always in the post calling for the ball? YOU CANT SHOOT!!!!(Please LB just get rid of him)
> #3- Im even more pissed because when I go to my game in March they wont be in a playoff hunt.....this just sucks ***.
> #4- When do pitchers and catchers report to camp?? GO YANKS! lol



He is feading his teammates the ball other than others feading him, his teammates dont suck, he gets alot of assists per game and that wouldnt happen without scoring. We have offense, alot of it, but we need defense. Rose is a good player, and he's great at D and getting rebounds.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im hot after this one. nfire:
> #1- I hope they trade starbury....and not because of anything he has done but because he teamates suck ***.
> #2- What is Rose good for? He fouled at a awfull time in OT which basiclly gave the game away. And why is he always in the post calling for the ball? YOU CANT SHOOT!!!!(Please LB just get rid of him)
> #3- Im even more pissed because when I go to my game in March they wont be in a playoff hunt.....this just sucks ***.
> #4- When do pitchers and catchers report to camp?? GO YANKS! lol


#5 I hope Zeke is forced to resign or fired because we can finally get a real GM taking over this team
#6 MLB starts real soon and I want to take the time to plug the Mets and Yankee forum and is currently run by one of the nicest poster you're will know....good old me.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

You run those forums thats cool, ill deff has to become a reg poster in the yanks forum too :cheers:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> #5 I hope Zeke is forced to resign or fired because we can finally get a real GM taking over this team
> #6 MLB starts real soon and I want to take the time to plug the Mets and Yankee forum and is currently run by one of the nicest poster you're will know....good old me.


erms. kitty, who are we going to get to take over? scott layden? lol right now i don't think there is any GM more qualified than zeke that doesn't have a job. well except maybe me. LMAO


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Man....*

You guys drive me nuts. Plenty of offense? Give me a break. The defense was not that bad...how many points did we allow the Kings in regulation? Even without Peja they have a really good offense. Crawford blew it at the end...and apparently with LB's blessing. The man (JC) has not earned the ref's respect, so don't look for a call, and he rarely finishes. Still LB calls his number at the end while Marbury watches? I don't get it.

Need a reason for the loss? JC=3/13, Qrich=3/12, Rose=1/6..........thats 7/31, boys and girls. Or 22.5% for <31 SHOTS>!! Thats more than 1/3 of the shots taken. Can't ever win like that. Rose sits, JC plays less than 25, and Qrich just has to go or sit. I like him but we can't live with those numbers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Man....*

Why didn't Lee play?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Man....*



cpawfan said:


> Why didn't Lee play?


I have no idea cpaw, I arrived home in the 2nd qtr and notice he didn't start. I'll check site lines to see what happen, and post it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Man....*



alphadog said:


> Crawford blew it at the end...and apparently with LB's blessing. The man (JC) has not earned the ref's respect, so don't look for a call, and he rarely finishes. Still LB calls his number at the end while Marbury watches? I don't get it.
> 
> Need a reason for the loss? JC=3/13, Qrich=3/12, Rose=1/6..........thats 7/31, boys and girls. Or 22.5% for <31 SHOTS>!! Thats more than 1/3 of the shots taken. Can't ever win like that. Rose sits, JC plays less than 25, and Qrich just has to go or sit. I like him but we can't live with those numbers.


I called it 2 pages back. If we can see failure how come LB does not see it? :curse: 



Kitty said:


> Crawford the goat if we lose this game, can't finish inside. Kings call a time out and will either put us out of our misery or lose the ball game. 9 seconds left, Knicks up by 1. Don't this sound familar?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Rose=1/6


Thats about his best game this year......why does LB play him??? He dosnt even play good defense.


----------

